# Suggest IIR links



## Frank06

Dear forum members,

Due to the lack of time, the moderators are unable to review all the valuable links suggested here. To avoid the thread's gathering unnacceptable links that would go unnoticed, we would be grateful for anyone who has a suggestion if he or she uses the "report" feature at the bottom left corner of this post to send us their suggestions.

Regards,
Cherine
Moderator


----------

Hello posters,

This thread accepts suggestions for resources that help learners with any of the IIR languages. Contributions, upon approval, are to be listed in IIR Resources Post.

*Format*
Please make sure that your suggestions contain the following items:
a. URL
b. a short description of the web page: what information it presents, how the info is presented and so on.
c. one and only one *category label*
d. the main language used on the website

Below is an example contribution:



> *Dictionaries*
> - http://dsal.uchicago.edu/dictionaries/index.html -- A collection of South Asian dictionaries (some of which a bit dated) including Assamese, Baluchi, Bengali, Hindi, Kannada, Kashmiri, Khowar, Lushai, Marathi, Nepali, Oriya, Pali, Pashto, Persian, Rajasthani, Sanskrit, Sindhi, Tamil, Telugu, Torwali and Urdu.


*Use of this thread*
This thread is maintained only for suggestions. *Please check our IIR resources collection before posting suggestions*. To do so, click here. In case you find problems with existing links (such as broken links, commercial contents, redundant items etc.), kindly contact a moderator via PM (Personal Message).

I hope we can all benefit from this asset and contribute to its development.


----------



## SirFrankieCrisp

http://www.akhlesh.com/ - Miscellaneous
Printable writing booklets, alphabet booklets, pronunciation guide, grammar, and Hindi songs, stories and poems for practice reading. Geared towards preschool-age children, but good for beginning Hindi-learners of any age.
Main language: English


----------



## Anatoli

Google Translate can transliterate a number of languages into Roman letters. Not sure how good it works for Hindi but it's some indication.

http://translate.google.com/#en|hi|

भारत
bhārat(a)
नई दिल्ली
na'ī dillī
नमस्ते!
namastē!


----------



## Anatoli

Urdu-English dictionary:
http://www.urduenglishdictionary.org/


----------



## ravendark

A good dictionary is wikipedia´s wiktionary:

http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/Wiktionary:Main_Page


"Forvo" is a huge database of words (with their pronunciation only) from many different languages. It´s very useful for Persian (farsi) and Turkish languages, among others.

www.forvo.com


----------



## ravendark

The Dehkhoda dictionary. The largest dictionary in Persian (only).

http://loghatnaameh.com/


Enciclopedia Iranica

http://www.iranica.com/


----------



## Destruida

http://romani.humanities.manchester.ac.uk/
The site is operated by the *Romani Projec*t – a cluster of academic research activities based at the School of Languages, Linguistics and Cultures at the *University of Manchester.*

http://www.oocities.org/~patrin/rights.htm 
The *Patrin Web Journal* with information, articles and links.(The dropdown menu doesn't work – use links on page.
http://www.oocities.org/~patrin/glossary.htm Articles about the *Roma language*, links to books and a short glossary

http://webspace.webring.com/people/wt/tempestgypsy/romdict.html#top
“Welcome to my *Romani-English/English Romani Dictionar*y,” but I don't know who posted it. A useful introduction and phrasebook; not scholarly

http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/2733
*Romano Lavo-Lil*: word book of the Romany; or, *English Gypsy language *by *George Borrow* - _December_ 1, 1873.  
This is famous. You see old copies circulating at carriage sales. I think it was the first time a non-gypsy had taken  their language seriously.

doc=art_e_holocaust_interpretation&lang=en&articles=true On the *interpretation of a word*: *Porrajmos as Holocaust*  - shades of meaning.  


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romani_anthem
 The lyrics and translation of the *anthem*

http://www.omniglot.com/writing/romany.htm
Romany alphabet (*Romani šib*)
This is the* official standard alphabet for Romany*. It was standardized in 1990 at the Fourth World Romani Congress in Serock, Poland.
http://romove.radio.cz/en/article/18659
Roma in the Czech Republic - The language of the Roma

http://www.romaninet.com/ROMANINET_Linguistic_report.pdf 
Multi-media Romani course for promotiung linguistic diversity and improving social dialogue:

http://romanidictionary.com/
Romani Dictionary: Kalderash - English by Ian Hancock - Prefaced by a grammatical primer, containing over 12,000 lexical items, and filled with countless real world examples of idiomatic usage, this book is an indispensable resource for anyone looking to learn or work with Kalderash Romani. Compiled by a native Romani speaker.


----------



## darush

*Persian Academy*
- http://www.persianacademy.ir/ - Government body presiding over the use of the Persian language in Iran and other Persian speaking countries serving as a reference for grammar rules and proper usage of words/script. 
Persian only.


----------



## lambdakneit

http://supriyosen.net/ has an excellent section on conversational Bangla. I think it's a nice find so I would be happy to see it up on the resources page.


----------



## iskander e azam

I have found the following two resources most useful in my attempt to master Urdu:

http://www.urduencyclopedia.org/urdudictionary

and 

http://www.eudict.com

 Both resources are dictionaries; the former is an Urdu to Urdu dictionary with English translations of the head words (not quite Urdu to English) and the latter suffers from the fact that it collects words from other dictionaries (including Platts) without adequately distinguishing between words that have the same spelling so eg میل has entries under it for all the words that are spelt using those three letters though the meanings bear no relation to one another. Another thing to note about eudict is that it has words from Pakistani Urdu in it. The great strength of urduencyclopedia is that it gives pronunciations for all its Urdu headwords. 


Post Script: www.google.com is an excellent resource if you change its language settings to Urdu and use Urdu script when conducting your searches. 

I hope the above is helpful and breaks none of the site's rules.


----------



## Saimdusan

For Punjabi I would recommend the Pattiala dictionary and Shabdkosh. The former has both Gurmukhi and Shahmukhi, the latter only Gurmukhi.


----------



## Aryamp

*Online Persian Course: *
http://www.learn-persian.com/english/index.php - Vocabulary and sentence collection with audio files and some basic grammar lessons + photos & music of Iran.
In English/Swedish/German

http://farsi.tardid.net/ - Interesting weblog-style persian lessons. Contains instructive conversations and covers many grammatical topics.
English


*Persian Grammar: *
http://sites.la.utexas.edu/persian_online_resources/ - The University of Texas's pedagogical reference grammar, which is organized by main subjects. Grammar points are explained in English, supported by examples in English/_phonetic transcription_/ فارسی

http://www.eva.mpg.de/lingua/tools-at-lingboard/pdf/Roberts_PersianGrammarSketch.pdf - A comprehensive grammar book using latin transcription. English

http://www.dastur.info/#&&Lang=EN&Site=02 - Grammar topics listed on the right panel tree with examples from Persian poetry and classical literature. 
English/Persian/German


----------



## Dib

Punjabi grammar checker and other tools + a concise learners' grammar:
http://punjabi.aglsoft.com/


----------



## vijay_kumar123

hello friends i have found a online service which help to convert english letter into punjabi . Here is the link : http[://]shriwaheguru[dot]com


----------



## WannaBFluent

After hours of hard research, I found all these. Notice that some of these books talk about Hinduistani which is the old name of Hindu/Urdu when India, Pakistan, Nepal and Bengal was one country. So somes of these books may contain Persian (Urdu) script.*

PDF BOOKS*

https://ia600308.us.archive.org/31/items/agrammareastern00hoergoog/agrammareastern00hoergoog.pdf
*A Grammar of the Eastern Hindi Compared with the Other Gaudian Languages - A. F. Rudolf Hoernle*


https://ia700305.us.archive.org/0/items/agrammarhindila01kellgoog/agrammarhindila01kellgoog.pdf
*A Grammar of the Hindi Language - Standard Hindi, Braj and Eeastern Hindi of Ramayan of Tulsi Das and the Colloquial Dialects of Marwar Kumaon, Avadh, Baghelkhand, Bhojpur, and more - Rev. S. H. Kellog*


https://ia700508.us.archive.org/21/items/introductiontohi00shakrich/introductiontohi00shakrich.pdf
*An Introduction to the Hinduistani Language, Persian and Devanagari Script - J. Shakespear*


https://ia801503.us.archive.org/2/i...mar/12.outlineOfHindiGrammarWithExercises.pdf
*Outline of Hindi Grammar with Exercices - Oxford University*


https://ia600202.us.archive.org/23/items/introductorymanu00josarich/introductorymanu00josarich.pdf
*Introductory Manual of the Hindi Language - F. P. Luigi Josa*


https://ia600303.us.archive.org/0/items/hindigrammar00greauoft/hindigrammar00greauoft.pdf
*Hindi Grammar - Edwin Greaves - LONDON MISSIONARY SOCIETY, BENARES*


https://ia700306.us.archive.org/6/items/ahindiprimerinr00browgoog/ahindiprimerinr00browgoog.pdf
*A Hindi Primer in Roman Character - J. F. Browne*


https://ia700400.us.archive.org/7/items/cu31924023098332/cu31924023098332.pdf
*A Grammar of the Hiduistani Language in the Oriental and Roman Character - Duncan Forbes*


https://ia700502.us.archive.org/4/items/hindustaniselfta00thimiala/hindustaniselfta00thimiala.pdf
*Hinduistani Self Taught with English Phonetic Pronounciation - Captain C. A. Thimm*


https://ia600308.us.archive.org/18/items/hindustanigramma00thimuoft/hindustanigramma00thimuoft.pdf
*Hinduistani Grammar Self Taught in 4 Parts - Captain C. A. Thimm*


https://ia600304.us.archive.org/9/items/syntaxidiomsofhi00kempiala/syntaxidiomsofhi00kempiala.pdf
*The Syntax and Idioms of Hinduistani - M. Kempson*


https://ia700306.us.archive.org/23/items/grammarofurduorh00dowsiala/grammarofurduorh00dowsiala.pdf
*A Grammar of the Urdu or Hinduistani Language - John Dowson*


https://ia700508.us.archive.org/5/items/hindustanilangua00hoopiala/hindustanilangua00hoopiala.pdf
*The Hinduistani Language - W. Hooper*


https://ia700508.us.archive.org/23/items/hindustanimanual00philuoft/hindustanimanual00philuoft.pdf
*Hinduistani Manual - Lieut. Colonel Phillott*


https://ia600401.us.archive.org/11/items/manualofhindusta00curtrich/manualofhindusta00curtrich.pdf
*A Manual of the Hinduistani Language as Spoken in Southern India - Lieut. Colonel A. Curtois*


https://ia600308.us.archive.org/24/items/asitoughthindu00tweerich/asitoughthindu00tweerich.pdf
*Hiduistani as it Ought to be Spoken - J. Tweedie*


https://ia700404.us.archive.org/11/items/modernhindustani00pahwuoft/modernhindustani00pahwuoft.pdf
*The Modern Hinduistani Scholar or The Pucca Munshi - Munshi Thakardass Pahwa*


http://ia700406.us.archive.org/31/i...n/Fsi-HindiActiveIntroduction-StudentText.pdf
*The Foreign Language Institute, Department of State - An Active Introduction to Hindi -D.N. Sharma & J.W. Stones*


http://files.eric.ed.gov/fulltext/ED011654.pdf
*The Foreign Language Institute, Department of State - An Active Introduction to Hindi - J.W. Stones & B.G. MacDougall*


http://files.eric.ed.gov/fulltext/ED015471.pdf
*Glossary to Readings of Hindi Literature - U.S. DEPARTMENT OF HEALTH, EDUCATION & WELFAREOFFICE OF EDUCATION*


http://files.eric.ed.gov/fulltext/ED144353.pdf
*Lessons in Colloquial Hindustani for Fiji - Smith Sheela*


http://hindiurduflagship.org/assets/pdf/Hindi_Praveshika.pdf
*Beginners Hindi Writing and Conversation - H. H. Van Olphen - Hindi Urdu Flagship, The University of Texas at Austin*


http://hindiurduflagship.org/assets/pdf/First_Year_Hindi_Course-Part_1.pdf
*First Year Hindi Course Volume 1 - H. H. Van Olphen - Hindi Urdu Flagship, The University of Texas at Austin*


http://hindiurduflagship.org/assets/pdf/First_Year_Hindi_Course-Part_1_Workbook.pdf
*First Year Hindi Course Volume 1 WORKBOOK - H. H. Van Olphen - Hindi Urdu Flagship, The University of Texas at Austin*


http://hindiurduflagship.org/assets/pdf/First_Year_Hindi_Course-Part_2.pdf
*First Year Hindi Course Volume 2 - H. H. Van Olphen - Hindi Urdu Flagship, The University of Texas at Austin*

https://ia600407.us.archive.org/15/items/comparativegramm01beamuoft/comparativegramm01beamuoft.pdf
*Comparative Grammar of the Modern Aryan Languages of India, Hindi, Panjabi, Sindhi, Gujarati, Marathi, Oriya and Bengali Volume 1
John Beames - The University of Calcutta*


https://ia600402.us.archive.org/20/items/comparativegramm02beamuoft/comparativegramm02beamuoft.pdf
*Comparative Grammar of the Modern Aryan Languages of India, Hindi, Panjabi, Sindhi, Gujarati, Marathi, Oriya and Bengali Volume 2
John Beames - The University of Calcutta*


https://ia700406.us.archive.org/13/items/comparativegramm03beamuoft/comparativegramm03beamuoft.pdf
*Comparative Grammar of the Modern Aryan Languages of India, Hindi, Panjabi, Sindhi, Gujarati, Marathi, Oriya and Bengali Volume 3
John Beames - The University of Calcutta*


http://hindiurduflagship.org/assets/pdf/Hindi_and_Urdu_since_1800.pdf
*Hindi and Urdu Since 1800 - C. Shackle & R. Snell - Study*


----------

